# Scot's Lobster



## sosweb (Sep 21, 2007)

Is it true that Scottish Lobsers are the best in the world?  I have seen this quoted several times by UK chefs.

I've certainly heard of the famous Maine Lobster.  Has anyone ate both for a comparison?

Mark.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 21, 2007)

i've never had a lobster from the waters of scotland, sos. but maine lobster, homarus americanus rules, imo!

i've heard that cold water lobsters are better, and i've found that to be true. i've had many different kinds from the atlantic, carribbean, gulf of mexico, south america, and africa, and only the african ones were close to maine lobsters.

our member, iron chef, swears by pacific (if my memory serves me correctly, hawaiian) lobsters. i have yet to try one.

scottish lobsters? anyone? anyone?

(or would that be lobstrrrr?)

ach!


----------



## GB (Sep 21, 2007)

I am like Bucky. I have never had a Scots lobster, but have had more than my fair share of Maine lobsters. I have had lobsters that were caught in the Dominican Republic. The were quite tasty, but nothing at all like Maine lobster. They were closer to scallops than anything else.

Not only are cold water lobsters the way to go, but for Maine lobsters, most people think the best time to get them is the summer when in actuality it is around Oct (very cold water) when they are at their peak.


----------



## sosweb (Sep 21, 2007)

At the moment, our local fishmonger is selling the Lobsters at £10 / Kilo, which is about $9/lb in your money.  They normally sell them at about $16-20/lb depending on the time of year I believe.

The Scottish Lobster, [SIZE=-1]Homarus gammarus, is[/SIZE] black/blue hue colour. (I did have to look up the name) 

Nobody tried both species?


----------



## Caine (Sep 21, 2007)

Don't look at me. I'm still trying to figure out the local casino commercial advertising their "All-You-Can-Eat" Seafood Buffet featuring Canadian Maine lobsters. Are these French speaking lobsters that have emigrated to the United States?


----------



## ironchef (Sep 22, 2007)

sosweb said:


> Is it true that Scottish Lobsers are the best in the world? I have seen this quoted several times by UK chefs.
> 
> I've certainly heard of the famous Maine Lobster. Has anyone ate both for a comparison?
> 
> Mark.


 
Which UK chefs? Unless one of them is Heston Blumenthal, I wouldn't read too much into it.


----------



## ironchef (Sep 22, 2007)

buckytom said:


> our member, iron chef, swears by pacific (if my memory serves me correctly, hawaiian) lobsters. i have yet to try one.


 
Actually, my most favorite lobster comes from here:

Tristan da Cunha - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## buckytom (Sep 22, 2007)

thanks for the info, i.c..

there was a time around nyc/nj that african lobsters were all the rage. now, the tails are still available, but are freakin' expensive in most restaurants. i haven't seen them in supermarkets for a long time. and while they're huge, they're as tasty as the smaller ones!

sos, that's something to keep in mind. big maine lobsters are fun to eat, but 1 1/4 to 2 lb. lobsters have the best flavor. i wonder if scot lobstrrrs (notice, no "e" ) are the same?


----------

